# Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??



## sabine71 (10. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier in der Rubrik richtig bin.

Kennt jemand von Euch ein kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm /Grafikprogramm mit dem ich in meinen Bildern ein bißchen "zeichnen" kann
(bin dabei unseren Teichumbau zu planen und auch unseren Filter  )

bin für jegliche tipps dankbar  

Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Rheno (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

Hallo,

Ich nutze seit längerer Zeit Gimp. Kommt Ursprünglich aus der Linux Welt wurde für Windows portiert ist absolut Freeware und ist mit dem so teuren Adobe Photoshop zuvergleichen. ein bisschen Einarbeitungszeit brauchste hier sicherlich auch aber danach willste es nimmer missen.



http://www.foto-freeware.de/gimp.php


----------



## guimo (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

Hallo Sabine,

Das vieleicht einfachste Programm, hat dein rechner serienmäßig an Bord. Ich rede von Paint. Du findest es unter : Programme -> Zubehör -> Paint. Du kannst dann wählen, zwischen Stiften oder Pinsel. Die Toolbox und Farbpalette findest du unter Ansicht. Einfach mal rumprobieren. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen !

                                      Gruss Guimo


----------



## Joachim (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

Mahlzeit,

 ...

Na denn:
- Gimp: Wie Rheno schon schrieb, ein gutes Programm allerdings sollte man als verwöhnter Windows-User die Einarbeitungszeit nicht unterschätzen. Gimp geht einen gänzlich anderen Weg in Sachen Bedienung der Software!

- Paint: Kostenlos, meist schon installiert, sehr leicht zu bedienen - jedoch auch sehr geringer Funktionsumfang. Aber für ne Teichplanung absolut i.O. 

- Was mir so noch einfällt:
 - Paint Shop Pro in Version 7.xx - relativ klein, schnell und angemessen leicht zu bedienen. Spätere Versionen sind ehlend lahm und nur noch "klicki-bunti"  
 - Micrografix Designer - schon was älter, aber schnell und dank Bemaßungsmöglichkeit beinahe perfekt.

Alle 3 letzten Programme kann man auch sehr sehr günstig kaufen (etwa 5 EuMark / Stück). Teichplaner sind ab und an auch bei Gartenplanern mit dabei.

Ooooder: Einfach auf Papier (eventuell Millimeterpapier) zeichnen und einscannen ...


----------



## blueshack (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

Hi Zusammen !

Gimp ist super, wenn man mehr braucht. Ist sicher Richtung Photoshop und noch dazu open Source !!!

Ich würd mal Digifoto oder  Photofiltre probieren. Beides laut meinen Recherchen Freeware.

Und ich denk, für deine Zwecke ausreichend.

Und das best für mich : beide sind auch portable ( soll heißen : installieren -> Verzeichnis auf Stich kopieren -> überall verwendbar !!1 )

@Joachim : ich mach mir gern auch ein 1:1 Modell 

Andi


----------



## Joachim (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

Hallo Andi,

also mal ganz ehrlich - Sabine will in existenten Bildern ein paar Linien usw. einmalen und keine Photobearbeitung durchführen.  

Natürlich kann sie gerne auch Gimp probieren, aber *mir* ists zu "anders"  zumal, wenn ich nur ein paar Striche auf ein Foto bringen möchte ...

"@Joachim : ich mach mir gern auch ein 1:1 Modell "
Ja und? Schön - aber was soll mir das sagen?


----------



## blueshack (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

Hi Joachim

Ich denk, gerade dafür sind die Progs geeignet. Sind klein, schnell, free und eben portable, was bedeutet nicht immer zum neuinstallieren, sondern eimal installiert und dann auf stick -> jederzeit und überall lauffähig.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob die Progs zum Photobearbeiten echt gut sind, ich verwend die eben gerne zum ausschneden, Text einfügen, Linien zeichnen ....

Also, ich denk ein Versuch wert ?

1:1 : war grottenschlecht würden meine Freunde sagen. war gedacht als scherz unnd Gegensatz zum mm-Papier. Wir in Österreich sind da ja gebrandmarkt. Wir sind wahrscheinlich die einzigen auf der Welt mit einem 1:1 Modell eine Atomkraftwerkes !?
Was solls!

Auf jeden Fall würd ich die Progs kurz mal ausprobieren.

Beste grüße
Andi


----------



## sabine71 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

Danke schon mal an Euch alle,

für folgendes benötige ich so ein Programm: (das Bild habe ich erst mit Paint und dann mit PPT bearbeitet, um die Texte rein zu bekommen, dann im anderen Format gespeichert; also fürchterlich kompliziert .....) 


Foto 

Und um den Filter etwas besser zu planen als so:



So, danke Euch,

(Ich hoffe es klappt mit der .xls Datei (in Excel) als Anhang)

Gruß

sabine


P.S. Scanner habe ich leider keinen mehr, der alte ist platt .......


----------



## Joachim (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

Nabend,

@Sabine
Also Striche mit Paint geht - gut, beschriften geht doch aber auch mit Paint -> in der Werkzeugleiste auf das "A" klicken. Und für das Format: IrfanView -> schnell, klein, kost nix.  

(in irfanView am besten als JPEG speichern - nicht jeder hat Exel oder zumindest einen XLS-Viewer  )

@Andi
Ah sooo ...  

Ich dachte halt, wenn sie schon mit Paint kann ...


----------



## blueshack (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

Hi Joachim !

paint ist natürlich auch ok !
in hinblick editieren wären layer halt gut, aber egal. konnte paint immer schon jpg?
ich denk deshalb ist es bei mir in grauer urzeit ausgefallen ! - und bei mir garnicht mehr in versuchung gekommen  
jetzt kann es aber jpg - ok

in diesem Sinne
beste grüße

Andi


----------



## sabine71 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

@joachim:

das A in Paint habe ich jetzt gefunden  

Aber was ist IrfanView ???   

Danke,

Sabine


----------



## Rheno (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

Ist ein Kostenloses Bildbetrachtungsprogramm.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe sollst du damit deine BMP Files von Paint in jpeg umwandeln,  wobei das ja auch mit Paint geht datei -> speichern untern -> Dateityp -> jpeg


----------



## Joachim (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenloses bildbearbeitungsprogramm??*

@Rheno
 stimmt ... 

@Sabine
Wie du siehst, kannst du alles mit Paint selbst machen.  IrfanView findest du aber, wenn gewünscht, in den Downloads hier im Forum.


----------

